# How To Pause Screen At Bootup



## allant (Oct 13, 2010)

When my pc is loading i can see a black screen with some white text, but it loads so fast I cant see what it is.

How do I stop the screen to see what it is??

Maybe a error message etc ??

It may be related to some of the actions i have taken re my "Not Responding" problem.

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have you tried the pause key


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Hit the <Tab> key when you see the BIOS splash screen.

Alternatively, you can enter BIOS Setup and disable Quick Boot


----------



## SMRDcompany (Jul 2, 2009)

If you can't fix it, use a camera to record it, put it on your PC and freeze it in a media player  simple fix


----------

